# Blazer vanes not sticking



## BowhunterRose (Sep 17, 2012)

I recently started fletching my own arrows but i have a had a problem with a few of the vanes falling off. I use the blazer helix fletching jig and bohning platinum glue. I am using Beeman ICS Hunter Pro shafts that i am refletching. I clean the shafts with 91% alcohol and let them dry and i make sure that i dont touch the areas that i cleaned. So i was curious why the vanes are not sticking? can someone please help me?


----------



## tmead (May 10, 2010)

Scuff up the arrow with a scotchbrite pad.


----------



## BowhunterRose (Sep 17, 2012)

I have heard that might work but will wraps work as well?


----------



## fordtough (Sep 7, 2012)

Lightly scuff arrow and base of blazer.

Wraps will work but still lightly sand base of vane

I got nothing. Im not near as cool as my Galaxy SIII


----------



## BowhunterRose (Sep 17, 2012)

ok thanks i will have to try that.


----------



## berry79 (Jul 20, 2012)

I wash my arrows with the regular dawn dish soap and water, dry and glue. I do nothing to the blazers except try not to touch the bottom area were you glue with my hands. I don't touch the arrow in the area I glue either.


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

I scrape all the excess (old) glue off, clean shaft lightly w/ acetone,and then rubbing alcohol ,then fletch.......Never had a problem


----------



## BowhunterRose (Sep 17, 2012)

I have also heard that the Beeman ICS Hunter arrows have a special coating on them making it difficult for the glue to bond. anybody else heard anything like this?


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

There may be a problem with your glue. I have used the Fletch tite platinum for years with no issues but recently got a new tube. It doesn't take much effort after 24 hrs to pull the blazers off. I'm planning on calling Bohning tomorrow and see what they have to say about it. I ended up fletching those with the gorilla super glue with no problems.


----------



## BowhunterRose (Sep 17, 2012)

ya i use fletch tite platinum. i cant say im pleased at all by it. no matter how much i use( i have experiment alot with amounts) i cant seem to get the fletchings to stay on. im prolly going to move to super glue


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

I specifically told my friend to get that tube when he bought his arrows because I told him it works well. He is new to archery. I had to lay the platinum off to the side after fletching a few arrows one day and then trying again the next day. I was able to take them all off after 24 hrs. I'm not pleased at all with this tube and having told my friend to buy it. Perhaps there's a bad batch floating around, hopefully Bohning will have an answer. I have fletched lots of arrows with the Platinum and all were great, up until this tube.


----------



## Oak Tree (Sep 17, 2012)

Be careful not to put too much pressure on vanes causing glue to squeeze out from under neath the came


----------



## Oak Tree (Sep 17, 2012)

Vane*


----------



## jalee37190 (Sep 25, 2008)

mikel m14 said:


> There may be a problem with your glue. I have used the Fletch tite platinum for years with no issues but recently got a new tube. It doesn't take much effort after 24 hrs to pull the blazers off. I'm planning on calling Bohning tomorrow and see what they have to say about it. I ended up fletching those with the gorilla super glue with no problems.


I have had the same problem I switched to Saunders NPV and have had no problems since.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

I talked with Bohning today. They asked for the stamping at the bottom of the tube on the back side, the tube I have said June 07 12. I didn't ask but I take it is an expiration date. They said they would send me another tube.


----------



## mrface2112 (Jun 26, 2012)

BowhunterRose said:


> im prolly going to move to super glue


 I use loctite super glue for all my fletching jobs. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## BowhunterRose (Sep 17, 2012)

mikel m14 thank you for checking with Bohning. I looked at my tube and notice that it is August 14 2012 so ya i think it is out of date. Brand new tube i just bought from bass pro shops. I gave gorilla glue a chance tonight and i will see what happens tomorow.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

I would give them a call. My friend bought this tube brand new at Academy Sports, I believe it was right before Sept 1st.


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

been using platinum for years w no problems...this year nothing but problems.Moved on


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

I use a product called carbond. I love it never had a problem


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

i use fletch tite platinum with blazers over wraps and havent had a problem this year at all


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

i use wraps and loc tite super glue. i've never had any issues with vanes falling off and my arrows take a beating from going to field shoots and 3d shoots. i would recommend using wraps and super glue


----------



## kbuck546 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ive used platnum a long time with good sucess untill this year cant seem to get them to stay on i clean shafts good and scuff them i just switched to goat tuff


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

kbuck546 said:


> Ive used platnum a long time with good sucess untill this year cant seem to get them to stay on i clean shafts good and scuff them i just switched to goat tuff


Same here..goat tuff high performance


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

From Easton...
Using fastset glue
1. Do NOT wipe bottom of vane with anything
2. Clean shaft with an abrasive cleaner such as Ajax, rinse and let dry,DO NOT USE ANY ACETONE OR CHEMICAL on the shaft
3.Jig for 10 seconds
4. Repeat

Using slovent based glue(NPV or Fletch-Tite)
1.wipe base WITH acetone
2.Follow steps 2,3,4 but leave clamp on until glue sets

From Bohning...Do NOT wipe shaft with ALCOHOL
for blazers DO NOT prep base of vane

View attachment 1Adhesive-chart-for-web-site.pdf


----------



## swcc (Aug 3, 2007)

i use Loctite super glue ultra gel.Works great!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

An update received the replacement fletch tite tube today. The tube looks different, the writing has changed and no deer head with antlers on it. Also noticed their is no date stamped in, Platinum 2Z51B stamped on this tube. I gues I will give it a try and see how it goes.


----------



## rswope2004 (Jul 27, 2009)

along with using a scotchbrite pad to scuff your arrows use denatured alchohol to wipe them down. my buddy is a professional painter and he taught me that. ive never had a problem using this formula.


----------



## rhythmz (Jan 10, 2010)

I use a scotchbrite pad after scraping off old glue, wipe with alcohol & wipe, then I glue my Blazers on with Gorilla Super Glue (in the blue cap). However, I have started using wraps so I skip the 1st two steps and go with just the glue. you'll hear a million different ways if you stick around long enough...I found the Gorilla Super Glue is awesome!!!


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Ugh. Not what I wanted to read. Fletched my first arrows recently with Carbon Express glue. Shot them tonight for the first time and a bunch of vanes snapped off. The glue was brittle like super glue. The pro shop recommended the Bohning FletchTite Platinum. It's what they use all the time, so am thinking it's the way to go. Just another archery learning curve... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rabbit57 (Jun 15, 2012)

USE Easton's Quick Bond. And it is really, really quick. Keep it in the fridge though.



BowhunterRose said:


> I recently started fletching my own arrows but i have a had a problem with a few of the vanes falling off. I use the blazer helix fletching jig and bohning platinum glue. I am using Beeman ICS Hunter Pro shafts that i am refletching. I clean the shafts with 91% alcohol and let them dry and i make sure that i dont touch the areas that i cleaned. So i was curious why the vanes are not sticking? can someone please help me?


----------

